# Non-detail oriented sensors?



## deepblueparkwaydrive (Feb 24, 2015)

Wis that an oxymoron?

hen I first was introduced to MBTI I scored INFP on tests quite often. For about 8 months I believed I was INFP only to realize that the function stack for ISFP fits me way better. I feel like I relate quite a bit to both types, taking some traits from both, often confusing me because it seems to be contradictive sometimes.

My main thing is this: I'm not very detail oriented. I never notice what people are wearing unless it's my favorite color or has something to catch my attention. I don't notice smells as much as other sensors do (usually only bad smells), I can't tell if someone looks like their parents (shouldn't detail oriented people be able to tell the similarities?), I am horrible at knowing what colors look good on my friends with makeup. Among other things.


----------



## deepblueparkwaydrive (Feb 24, 2015)

Also when retelling stories of what happened in real life or in a movie, I never talk about the details. I talk about the overall story & the main idea. But I honestly don't feel like I'm INFP. Idk. Maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------

